# Jamboree build



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Per request from chrapladm, I have finally decided to start a build thread before I get to far into it. So here is the start of the project. I will be building one bass bin at a time, as I have to save for ply wood. The plans are from the patent holder at Soniphase audio Dana Moore. I have decided to go with the K-33s as I all ready had a pair and came across a good deal on another(if they would only show up at my door). For wood I will be using Aruaco plywood though its not what Dana recommended. After comparing it and using it with other projects I think I will be fine, plus it will help keep the cost down. 

As you can see from the link in my sig I have all ready started some cutting. One thing I want to do is document as much as possible, as it may help myself along with others from making mistakes in the future. In the end I will be using these in my home theater, my plan is to diy as much as possible. These will be topped with a EV Hp640/Faital Pro hf200 combo. I may for now use a passive network crossed at 600hz, but in the future end up with a active for vertical bi amping all 3 of my L/C/R's.

When I say I am diying as much as possible I am even going to be building 3 Pass First Watt F5tv2 clones. There will be other diy stuff going on in this home theater build so keep your eyes out. To make it easier with uploading pics, I will just upload them to Picasa where you can just click on the link in my signature. Don't worry I will update you when I have done something, so keep your eye out. Well that is it for now so stay tuned.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

utstanding:


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well now that the Home theater/ bar area is on hold do to lack of funds. So I put a little work into this project. So I was able to get some panels cut, I am hoping tomorrow I will get another 4x8 sheet cut down. So it is easier to handle on the table saw. The Wednesday when it suppose to be nicer I will open the garage and rip some panels on the table saw. These will be tricky as they will have angled edges. 

If I have time I will try to add some details and a couple more photos.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Well now that the Home theater/ bar area is on hold do to lack of funds. So I put a little work into this project. So I was able to get some panels cut, I am hoping tomorrow I will get another 4x8 sheet cut down. So it is easier to handle on the table saw. The Wednesday when it suppose to be nicer I will open the garage and rip some panels on the table saw. These will be tricky as they will have angled edges.
> 
> If I have time I will try to add some details and a couple more photos.


Yeah, mine is on hold too... No $$$.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

WHAT......this is ridiculous. Why did I not get an email notice. Why Why 










Ok sorry for that. Subscribed now. Cant wait. I can follow along with my plans and see if they differ. Man I wish I could build mine.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, cutting the side panels started off kind of slow. But today really took off. After I had cut down all side panels to width, I had a hard time trying to figure out how to cut the angles. Well after talking to some cabinet builders and a couple of guys at the local wood workers supply store. I was able to come up with a plan. For most of the angles, I was able to just flip the piece upside down. And 1/16 of inch by 1/16 of inch was able to get them cut nicely. Once cut that was 31 degrees needed to be cut with circular saw. But all panels are cut, and just waiting on Dana to get back to me about some round holes that need to be cut. I do have some small braces I need to finish cutting, now that I think about it. But once I get those cut, I can start mocking up the build. So the photos have been updated, but I still need to put some comments in with the photos to give better detail.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I assume your using a table saw with digital angle finder?


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

chrapladm said:


> I assume your using a table saw with digital angle finder?


I never thought about that, I will say at first I thought I cut panels I correctly then during assembly I realized I just cut 2 59 degree angles vs a 59 and a 31 as what is needed. So last night I decided to try what a cabinet maker buddy of mine taught me and it worked. 

On this note since I was able to get the pieces h cut last night, but to find out the dimensions are off. I all so found out that the dimensions part e are off as well. For some reason part e needs to be 9" wide, but parts c are 9 3/8" and the way you need to add them to part a it subtracts 3/4" on part c. As far as I can tell part e should be flush with parts c, so when you attach part d it will all be flush. I will wait to add part e last before I add part d to verify this. But its not a part that will be difficult to add later down the road. 

As for the build I don't think I have added much photos which I may tonight. I do however have a majority of the throat built. Parts h are off a little bit, so will will see if it makes a huge difference. I was told horns are pretty forgiving so we will see how accurate we have to be on this build. If it doesn't turn out then I will have a large speaker stand for some book shelf speakers.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I was trying to find Volt's thread where he took LOTS of pictures of him building the Jamboree. Made things a lot easier to follow and a great hot to guide. BUT I think he took the web page down.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

chrapladm said:


> I was trying to find Volt's thread where he took LOTS of pictures of him building the Jamboree. Made things a lot easier to follow and a great hot to guide. BUT I think he took the web page down.


It is very helpful but doesn't have all the answers.

http://www.voltiaudio.com/jamboree.shtml


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

There it is. Hugely helpful. It doesnt have all the answers but I was able to figure out almost everything with the design plans and his pictures. Angles were done with the angle finder for me in my head. LOTS of angles though.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just came across some more pieces that don't add, I know I should contact Dana as I think there were updated plans and I may have the non updated plans. But the pieces aren't important to the horn flare, so I don't feel its the crucial. Just bracing parts. I may email Greg at Volti, see if he may have any answers for me. But all in all the build is coming along nicely. I need to trim some braces this morning, yes more angles argh. But once these are installed, its kind of the home stretch. There is the top and bottom and outer shell, then that's pretty much it. 

A note on cutting angles. When anybody cuts angles take your time and and sneak up on them. Don't try to cut them in one shot, which I guess goes the same for cutting off any small amounts. That way you don't have a spear left over to shot back out of the table saw. At first when my buddy told me to sneak up on them, I thought it was for perfecting the cut. Though this may be true, it is also an important safety issue.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I think you will get a reply from Greg much quicker. Dana took me a while to hear anything back from him. When he starts he is ok. BUT Greg replied to all my questions on the Jam, Jub, his horn tops and everything else very quickly. Great guy. Wish I knew of him when I lived in Maine.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I did contact Greg, he was quick to responded. Greg is an outstanding guy, and has all ways answered my questions. He has insured me that he did as well have some issues with panel sizes, that had to be altered. So, now I have moved along, and started to install the outer panels. This is were he had some issues as well, (from what I can tell from his email). But some of these just don't line up, especially the bracing. I had to relocate them to the appropriate spots for the outer panels to mount up properly. But it is starting to come together nicely with a little elbow grease. One thing I know, is it sucks to work with panels that have started to warp. Especially with miters like these. I think the braces do a nice job pulling the panels strait. Another thing, if you have a buddy around to help hold the cabinet in place I recommend it, or push it up against the wall when pushing in the warped panels. But it will com together and turn out. I will or may have to do some trimming of the top and bottom pieces as there is about 1/8-1/4" of over hang. When installing the top panel I might see if I can get it to line up better, so I don't have to. Then adjust the bottom accordingly. But I have updated the photos so take a look.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. pictures look great. :T Are you using the same glue Greg used for the build?

And are you going to veneer in the end or just stain the ply?

Glue and screw with clamps should pull those warped panels in. And hopefully the glue is fast holding. I have had my fair share of warped ply before. AARRGGGH. BUT since I got higher quality, read expensive, I have not had the problem ever again. BUT thats also why I never got to my Jamboree build.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will be using PL premium which I think is what Greg used. I have used it on 2 other cabinets and it works great.

I will be filling and dings with bondo, and painting the back side of the cabinet black, but veneering all visible parts. 

I think I might dropped the cash on BB next time I give this a try. 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Man that is a lot of board cutting! I wish I had the capability and tools to build a 3 of them! You are doing an awesome job! :T :T


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok folks, the last picture for now was uploaded. It is now time for the real fun disassembling, trimming some pieces, and reassembling with glue. 

A quick note on assembly, though some things didn't go as planed(like it ever does). I was having some troubles assembling the back channels. I had finished the one side which gave me many issues such as panels not lining up( a lot to do with warped panels). After dinner I came back, and figured if I screw the panels to together before screwing to the bracing. Things seemed to come together a lot nicer. I have some journey ahead of me which I hope to learn a few things here and there as well. So keep you eye out, I am sure you will get updates when they happen. 

But first I need to clean up the shop area, man what a mess.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Were the angles just off? Or were the panels not the correct length?

There are so many points of contact with the bracing it seems like warped panels or not you would be able to make them all straight. Greg did use the PL glue along with the Titebond fast curing glue.

WOW.....I dont know how you can just take it apart and then eat dinner.  I would have skipped dinner being so close to finished. (I know how it is when things dont do perfectly together though)


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Neither, being warped the just didn't want to come together easily. But when I screwed them together they did, and did straiten out once screwed to the braces.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Ok folks, the last picture for now was uploaded. It is now time for the real fun disassembling, trimming some pieces, and reassembling with glue.
> 
> A quick note on assembly, though some things didn't go as planed(like it ever does). I was having some troubles assembling the back channels. I had finished the one side which gave me many issues such as panels not lining up( a lot to do with warped panels). After dinner I came back, and figured if I screw the panels to together before screwing to the bracing. Things seemed to come together a lot nicer. I have some journey ahead of me which I hope to learn a few things here and there as well. So keep you eye out, I am sure you will get updates when they happen.
> 
> But first I need to clean up the shop area, man what a mess.


Here is an idea... If you now have it down as to exactly how the plans had to be modified... How about modifying the plans so it will be easier if you ever want to do it again or pass the info on? :T
If I had a nice set of plans with a cut list I might very well build some too. :T


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ron, I will be making notes. That is another reason I have done a build thread. I wish I was better at taking pictures and writing descriptions.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

What are the main benefits of this style cabinet? I have never seen anything like it. What all is going in the cabinet?


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

slyons said:


> What are the main benefits of this style cabinet? I have never seen anything like it. What all is going in the cabinet?


I don't have all the answers, or the ones I have may not be right. But I will take a stab at it. It is what is considered a folded horn, have you ever herd a Klipschorn or LaScala. Those to are folded horns, the Klipschorn is a corner loaded where the LaScala is not so much. But anyways some benefits from a horn loaded driver is low distortion, and high efficiency, along with accurate sound. 

Horns are not for everyone, some think they sound like tin, over bright etc, etc. I like the mid horns and tweeters in my Klipsch Cornwalls. I have herd a little from my folded horn subs, I just want to get more. So I decided to build these, as I don't have the right corners for Klipschorns. 

As for what is going on in the cabinet, well there is a lot. But basically from what I understand the sound wave travels around through out the folds and by the time they exit, have reached their fullest potential. 

I will do some home work and give you a better answer on what is going on inside there. A lot of what you see is the horn unfolding and bracing in between.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool... I'll have to do some reading on the topic. It definitely sparks my interest. Love to hear what all you learn.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well she's all glued up, I have some trimming to do and holes to fill before finishing. Tonight I will be working on getting the drivers installed. But I posted some pics to give you a idea what it will look like.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

What horn is that above the Jamboree?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

chrapladm said:


> What horn is that above the Jamboree?


I think it is a EV hp 640.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I think it is a EV hp 640.


Correct.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

How high are you going to run the Jamboree?


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I was told I could push them to about 600 hz. I guess we will see, I can all ways come down to 500 if need be.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I know Dana said different woofers can be used from 500hz or even up to 800hz depending on drivers used. He was trying to have some made specifically for him but I am not sure that ever happened. In saying that I think the cast reach down the lowest I believe and not up as high. I will have to look back through my old emails. Regardless the outcome will be very IMPRESSIVE. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Correct.


That is what I thought... I have a pair too. :T Are you using the EV DH1A drivers too?


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> That is what I thought... I have a pair too. :T Are you using the EV DH1A drivers too?


No, I am using the Faital pro HF 200. If I would have been able to sell these I would have purchased a pair of those jbl 2360s that were for sale over at the Klipsch forum.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

chrapladm said:


> I know Dana said different woofers can be used from 500hz or even up to 800hz depending on drivers used. He was trying to have some made specifically for him but I am not sure that ever happened. In saying that I think the cast reach down the lowest I believe and not up as high. I will have to look back through my old emails. Regardless the outcome will be very IMPRESSIVE. :T


I will be using the k33e, so hopefully Friday I will be ready for some testing.


----------



## silkyslim (Apr 15, 2014)

very impressive


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

silkyslim said:


> very impressive


Thanks and welcome to the forum.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> No, I am using the Faital pro HF 200. If I would have been able to sell these I would have purchased a pair of those jbl 2360s that were for sale over at the Klipsch forum.


Yeah, I know... I paid $700 for my 2360A horns with the DH1A drivers and I could have had those 2360A with the JBL drivers for almost half! I wish I could sell my Faital HF140s, so I could get more EV Dh1a drivers. I figure it would be nice to at least have identical drivers. :T


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well its all button up. I am in the process of testing her out now, as soon as my laptop fires up. Sigh I wish I had a pair of ALKEngineering's APT-600 crossover and a second speaker built. That way I could enjoy a couple of cold beers tonight for some nice real testing. Guess I will have to wait until the second one is built, and the room is done. This should just motivate me more to finish it faster.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Well its all button up. I am in the process of testing her out now, as soon as my laptop fires up. Sigh I wish I had a pair of ALKEngineering's APT-600 crossover and a second speaker built. That way I could enjoy a couple of cold beers tonight for some nice real testing. Guess I will have to wait until the second one is built, and the room is done. This should just motivate me more to finish it faster.


Why not just go the minidsp route for a crossover... much cheaper and i think it will sound as good. 

So now that you have one done... How long do you think it will take you to build the second one?


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I actually have a minidsp, I hate trying to dial it in. I just want a plug and play sometime. But I did set a 600hz crossover between the lf and hf. Let me just say I can't wait to get this room done and get these dialed. Because just the way they sound now sound great, I can only imagine how they will sound all dialed in. 

As far as how long it will take me to build another, hopefully over the summer. But it may be to hot then, who knows. But hopefully with in the next 6 months. I would like to get the basement dry walled just to finish that project up a bit. But we will see.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I do love the ALK crossovers. I think you will do fine with a minidsp though. Nice about the passive crossover's being you only need one channel of power. I will be building my crossover and hope to build the final one similar to Al's. Love his designs. Although Greg's looks pretty nice also. 

Hurry up computer I want to hear your impressions.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> No, I am using the Faital pro HF 200. If I would have been able to sell these I would have purchased a pair of those jbl 2360s that were for sale over at the Klipsch forum.


I just sold my Faital HF140 drivers!  Now I will put that cash into getting the rest of the OSB for the HT! At least we can get the walls completed and maybe even get the 1/4 pies built and teste. I can't wait to try out the JBL 2360s with the DH1a drivers. I am also going to test out the ev horns I have and decide if I want to keep them or go all JBL horns and EV DH1a drivers. At least I am closer to getting my setup matched now. :T


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

Ron I think you'll love your JBL's. I have loved every one I have ever owned. If you haven't purchased yet consider the newer version JBL with diffetential drive. Either way you'll get a ton of enjoyment outof them. I'm in love with my new 2262hpl's


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

slyons said:


> Ron I think you'll love your JBL's. I have loved every one I have ever owned. If you haven't purchased yet consider the newer version JBL with diffetential drive. Either way you'll get a ton of enjoyment outof them. I'm in love with my new 2262hpl's


I already have the 2360A horns and the DH1a drivers... We will be running them with minidsps as active crossovers, with the 1/4 pie bass bins and Danley DTS-10 subs :T

I did a little checking and it appears the differential drive is only for woofers... I am using EV woofers... Thanks for the info though.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, for some reason I was confusing the 2360A for a JBL 15" woofer. I should have known better because I have a pair of the 2380A horns.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, I have currently setup my minidsp with 600hz crossover, and right off it sounds pretty good. But it is not quite defined so I am leaning how to eq a horn. It may take some time but once dialed in it sounds pretty good. I might email Dana and see if he has had anyone come up with some peq filters for the bass bin.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I have currently setup my minidsp with 600hz crossover, and right off it sounds pretty good. But it is not quite defined so I am leaning how to eq a horn. It may take some time but once dialed in it sounds pretty good. I might email Dana and see if he has had anyone come up with some peq filters for the bass bin.


Have you tried running Audyssey? I would think it would give you the best crossover, and then you could set it the same in the minidsp... Then fine tune it with the minidsp, and run Audyssey again for the final fine tuning.:T


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Have you tried running Audyssey? I would think it would give you the best crossover, and then you could set it the same in the minidsp... Then fine tune it with the minidsp, and run Audyssey again for the final fine tuning.:T


No o don't have audyssey, as of right now you can kind of think of my system pretty basic, computer to the minidsp and then to the amp then to the speakers.

I wonder if I can use REW to auto eq the speakers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Some questions... :T

1. How much does it cost for the plans?

2. Do they come with a cut list so I could go to a cabinet maker and get the pieces all cut up and then mock up and assemble at home?

3. Did you see Claudes comments about cutting the Jamborees in half? I am thinking it might be a better way for me to go if I can the pieces pre cut.

4. What are the overall dimensions of these?


tia,
Ron


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Some questions... :T
> 
> 1. How much does it cost for the plans?
> 
> ...


I inserted the answers with in the quote, one more note. I have been running the crossover at 530hz, as that looked like the best place to cross. I equed the EV horn per the EQ specs, this thing sound wonderful. I am looking forward to try different woofers, and horns.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> I inserted the answers with in the quote, one more note. I have been running the crossover at 530hz, as that looked like the best place to cross. I equed the EV horn per the EQ specs, this thing sound wonderful. I am looking forward to try different woofers, and horns.


How many sheets does it take to make one pair? I am strapped on space, and contemplating the Jamboree instead of the 1/4 pie. :T
Would it be a project that if I got the pieces cut could be assembled on a weekend? :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got the plans... Do you have revision B?


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I just got the plans... Do you have revision B?



I don't know I will have to look, as far as weekend assembly. It could be done if everything mocks up correctly. It really only took me several hours, that was spread out through several days.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh and 7-8 sheets. Probably 8 for best bet.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Curious as to whether the dimensions were corrected to make it more of a plug and play type of build with rev B.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes I have revision b.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Yes I have revision b.


Do you recall which parts were not listed as the right sizes? Did you make a cut sheet so you could efficiently cut your wood?:T


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Do you recall which parts were not listed as the right sizes? Did you make a cut sheet so you could efficiently cut your wood?:T


Part b was about 1/4" short, but go to the Klipsch forum and this gets explained. And part e was off but that can be tailored. The only thing I am not sure of is the top and bottom of mine were off approx 1/8" or 1/4" over all. 

https://community.klipsch.com/index...-its-time-for-a-jamboree/page-25#entry1727857

No I didn't make a cut list, never had luck doing that. I just drew the panels out on sheets of plywood.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

SO how have things been going with your Jamboree?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Part b was about 1/4" short, but go to the Klipsch forum and this gets explained. And part e was off but that can be tailored. The only thing I am not sure of is the top and bottom of mine were off approx 1/8" or 1/4" over all.
> 
> https://community.klipsch.com/index...-its-time-for-a-jamboree/page-25#entry1727857
> 
> No I didn't make a cut list, never had luck doing that. I just drew the panels out on sheets of plywood.


It is a shame you didn't make a template for one side... So you could easily make more without all the trouble.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

chrapladm said:


> SO how have things been going with your Jamboree?


Awesome, I have been comparing the Jamboree to the Lascala, and let me just say its a different best of its own. Now on that note, I think if I could fix the buzz from the side wall flex on the Lascala with a brace. Cut the Jamboree in half then i think it could be fairly close. Right now I am running a hybrid so to speak , with a Eminence Kappa 15c ( I think), for the top woofer, and the Klipsch k-33 for the bottom woofer. What I am hoping to gain from this (I need to take a measurement) is that I get the bottom end roll off of the K-33, and the higher mid range/top end roll off of the Eminence. But I am not a engineer and this may not be working like that. How ever it sounds wonderful crossed at 500 hz with the EV hp640 on top. Now I need to work on the gain structure a bit. But I can turn it to half volume and it gets to stupid loud and very clear levels. I love it, I can't wait to get a second built to really get the affect of stereo.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> It is a shame you didn't make a template for one side... So you could easily make more without all the trouble.


Well after examining it with a cabinet buddy, (who all so agrees). The top and bottom being off 1/8-1/4" is probably do to the panels warping. I did make some templates and having to redraw the rest only allows me to do it better next time. I still have one more to make and am looking forward to it this fall, or maybe late summer, don't know.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

duder1982 said:


> Well after examining it with a cabinet buddy, (who all so agrees). The top and bottom being off 1/8-1/4" is probably do to the panels warping. I did make some templates and having to redraw the rest only allows me to do it better next time. I still have one more to make and am looking forward to it this fall, or maybe late summer, don't know.


I would like to go the Jamboree route, but I am not sure I will have the clearance for height since we built the stage... I might have to see if we can fit the 1/4 pie bass bins in instead.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

OK I am going to bring this thread back because I am curious about a few things. Firstly I can use the Crites stamped woofers but was curious if there are any other options?

I will look at Vas, Qts and Fs on some other woofers and see if I can find anything but didnt know if you knew of any others?

I have been looking at building a dual 12" straight horn and some other options but I am back to this design. It is a bit big for portability but its going to cost me a LOT less than a pair of SH96's.  That will be the next upgrade from these.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

There is about 4 or 5 drivers that work for this, I will have to check when I get home. There is a dual 12" straight horn I would like to build myself. But first I need to build a second Jamboree to have a stereo. Since I have started school a couple of months ago. I haven't had time to work on these or my basement for that matter. 

Take a look at this strait horn built by a Klipsch forum member.

https://community.klipsch.com/index.php?/topic/89147-80hz-tractrix-bass-horn-with-k-31-12-woofers/


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Of coarse JWC.  I saw that build a while ago and actually forgot bout it. I think I made some comments on that thread but dont know. Thanks for the reminder.. I was looking t doing a straight horn also but 48" depth for a 80hz low end was way to much. I will have a look at JWC's again. Thanks.

BC make a 15" with a Vas that is only about 160l and a Fs of 33hz. I was curious about that driver but was worried it might have too much motor.  The Crites stamped and the BC 15PS100 are about the same price for me. BUT I do like BC drivers.


Nope I never responded on that thread. He must have mentioned it on another straight horn project thread. Are there more details in another thread about dimensions?

I also thought he did a horn with Eminence 3012HO or something.


----------

